# How Many Sets of Ties in an AristoCraft Box?



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

I want to order some ties before AristoCraft stops shipping. They list 1 set for $1.50 (MSRP $2.50) and a box for $51 (MSRP $85). Back in 1997 when I bought my track (~2.05/foot), you got 12 pieces to the box. Obviously there should be more than 12 sets of ties in a box (12 x $2.50 = $30 MSRP), but I can't find the quantity listed. At 34 sets of ties the MSRP should be $85, but 36 sets would be a more logical number of sets and I could see that if you buy that many, you get a break on two sets.

So, does anyone know how many sets of ties are in a box? I e-mailed AristoCraft, but they've not responded as of yet. 

Thanks


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

I am curious about this as well. 

Best, 
TJ


----------



## Cyborg1 (Jun 16, 2009)

There are 48 ties to a box


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By Cyborg1 on 07 Oct 2013 01:47 PM 
There are 48 ties to a box 

No, just 12. I got a response. 
_Subject: Box of European Ties

A dozen.

Regards,
TATE
The Aristo Train Engineer 

Sincerely,
Aristo-Craft Trains
_
So I responded that they must have an error on the web site and probably have the cost of a box transposed (i.e., $15 for a dozen rather than $51 for a dozen) which works out to $1.25 per foot as opposed to $4.25 per foot. But even that wouldn't make sense because they are supposedly marked down from $85 per box. But the thing is, until they correct the check-out, I'm assuming that it will charge you $51 a box.


----------



## Cyborg1 (Jun 16, 2009)

Something is definitely messed up. Most of their track is packaged 12 pcs to a box. But I am positive that just the ties by themselves come 48 to a box. Unless they changed it. The track is priced at $79 a box; so why by just the ties??


----------



## fyrekop (Sep 20, 2011)

I have a box of flex track ties that has 48 pieces in it. Just double checked to make sure. 48 is also noted on the outside of the box


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks.

At $1.0625 per foot, that makes more sense. I guess/hope that "Tate" will get back to me with the corrected info just as confirmation.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

And you hope they are still available ... good luck .... their online system being down does not help


----------



## Cyborg1 (Jun 16, 2009)

I went down to my shed just to make sure about the amount. I have unopened boxes of ties and there are 48 (12") pcs per box. I think they were packaged that way because if you bought a tube of 8' rail there were 12 pcs of rail per tube. That would provide 48' of track. One box of ties would provide the necessary 48' of ties. I still think the price may be right but the amount of ties is wrong. I can't imagine 12 tie sections costing $51. 
Joe


----------



## Robby D (Oct 15, 2009)

There are 48 tie strips in a box. (48ft)


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Funny! TATE thinks there are 50.









_Subject: Box of European Ties

The 11003B - box has 50 sections.
The 11003 box has a dozen. (not in stock - sold out)
You did not specify.

TATE_


----------



## StanleyAmes (Jan 3, 2008)

I have several unopened boxes of 11003B and each one has 48 1 ft strips in them. Should you need any let me know. 

Stan


----------

